# Clear Plastic to Cover Windows



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I have a large window in bedroom that is actually 4 panes by 3 panes. Last year I covered the whole thing with plastic. The panes are recessed enough that I am planning on making a storm window for each pane. 

I am using 1" x 2" to make each frame and then will staple plastic to each frame. 

Question: Where do I get clear plastic? From what I am finding, what they call clear is actually cloudy. Is there such a thing as clear plastic that is actually clear?


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

This stuff is clear and it comes in 40" wide rolls. It's pretty tough too as long as a rip doesn't start in it. Look around and you may find some in a heavier gauge.. 

http://www.uline.com/BL_8754/Cello-...llophane&utm_campaign=Retail+Bags / Packaging


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

For the really clear plastic I use the storm window kits that you purchase from hardware stores or home improvement stores. Once placed you use heat to shrink and tighten the film taut. 

Are you sure that 1" x 2"s will hold their shape once the plastic is pulled tight? If of hardwood you will probably be all right. Just my opinion, but you didn't ask. 

Warp Plastics offers a number of window covering products. None sold direct, but you could obtain the name of a dealer and look over what is available here: http://www.warpbros.com/category.asp?section=windows


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Windy in Kansas said:


> For the really clear plastic I use the storm window kits that you purchase from hardware stores or home improvement stores. Once placed you use heat to shrink and tighten the film taut.
> 
> Are you sure that 1" x 2"s will hold their shape once the plastic is pulled tight? If of hardwood you will probably be all right. Just my opinion, but you didn't ask.
> 
> Warp Plastics offers a number of window covering products. None sold direct, but you could obtain the name of a dealer and look over what is available here: http://www.warpbros.com/category.asp?section=windows


Each window pane is about 17" x 23", so 1" x 2" should work. I plan on making 1 and testing it out before I make all 12. I actually have another window in the LR that is the exact same size, so I have 24 to make if it works.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

I did something similar and used a clear vinyl shower curtain. It has held up for three full winters and is still good for a few more.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

The storm window kit seems to be working fine. I made a frame from 1"x2"s and then used the tape to fasten plastic to frame. Then I stapled it. Put a strip of insulating tape all the way around and slid into place. Then I used the hair dryer to shrink the plastic.

Came out pretty good, but I have 23 more to make!


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Join the club MR. After years of the heat shrink system, which works well, but time consuming each year (not to mention removing the gummy residue in spring), I started making my own as well. Had the idea for a while, and wasn't sure about the 1x2, so I added a middle brace where the midframe of the window is. Painted to match, stickey tape, heat gun, and viola...perfect. Felt like a genious. The went to some web haunts and found out that builditsolar had a link up about the same idea...day late, dollar short, but it works great.
Matt
p.s. I've got 38 to do...when your done, c'mon over...LOL!


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

I use Upholstery Plastic it's the stuff that covered your Grandmother's couch (think of Raymond's parents couch in Everybody Loves Raymond). It's pricey for the heavy duty gauge @ $7.99 @ Joann Fabrics. Unfortunetly per their website they do not offer printable coupons for use in their stores. Check the store flyers. They do have promo codes for online ordering.
In the past I simply taped the plastic on with clear packing tape over the window moulding. Now that some of my windows have been replaced & the moulding refinished I was thinking of using velcro to fasten the plastic about 1/2 an inch infront of the window pane.
I use this upholstery plastic for my cold frames too. Out in the elements it lasts about 4 years. 

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

The plastic in the storm window kits lasts about 3 years for me, but the one I use it on is on a west area so doesn't get full sun for the UV rays to work over.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Any ideas on how to avoid condensation? The one pane I did has so much condensation after 1 night, I can barely see through it.


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
Clear Mylar works well and lasts a number of years.
One place to get it in fairly small quantities:
http://www.mirrorsheeting.com/

I've ordered from them a couple times and had good luck -- if you call up on the phone you will likely get the owner, who (in my experience) gives good advice.

I've been told that the places that sell hydroponic supplies and pot growing supplies also have it.

We have one set of the homemdade Mylar storms that stays up all year and has 5 years on it and still looks fine. Its not absolutely perfectly non-distorting, but you have to look twice to see any distortion.

Some plans/ideas for inside storm windows:
http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/Conservation/conservation.htm#WindowTreatments
The ones we built are titled "Dual Pane Mylar ..."

Gary


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

I think I did something close to Pelenaka's solution; but it was a vinyl sold in rolls at the WalM fabric dept, heavier than 6ml, clear, and going strong for a couple of years now. Much better than the builder's plastic I used to use. ldc


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Idc, that's what I'm talking about. Use to get it @ Wally World til they closed their fabric department. Started using it because my children use to poke holes though the other options. 

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## solar (Feb 11, 2010)

I bought a few sheets of 1/8" acrylic (plexiglass). I cut it to size with my table saw and a plywood blade. They fit into place on the inside of the windows without fasteners and in the summer I remove the ones on windows I might want to open.


----------

